# Any body fluid forensic experts?



## tinamh (Dec 5, 2013)

Sad, pathetic (MOST DEFINITELY!!!!) and TMI but.... somehow my obsessive mind stumbled across an article about men's underwear "semen tracks" and detection of infidelity that way. Does anyone know if (black boxer briefs, so easy to see LOL) if a man will leave the same size, approximate area on briefs etc "tracks" by masturbation and then putting them back on to sleep; or if looks different after having intercourse and putting them back on for the rest of the day? My sick mind will not rest until I find some sort of answer to this demented question.... And, yes, after asking him today what he is going to do about his chronic lying, porn addiction etc, I have decided to file for a legal separation (and just started IC a week ago).... thanks in advance for not being mean when I already know I am ridiculous....


----------



## jitterbug73 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have a answer to your question, but if he was sleeping in his boxers men do get erections throughout the night while asleep. Though he may not ejaculate there can be some fluid leakage. I would quit snooping around with his underpants you will just drive yourself crazy


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

tinamh said:


> Sad, pathetic (MOST DEFINITELY!!!!) and TMI but.... somehow my obsessive mind stumbled across an article about men's underwear "semen tracks" and detection of infidelity that way. Does anyone know if (black boxer briefs, so easy to see LOL) if a man will leave the same size, approximate area on briefs etc "tracks" by masturbation and then putting them back on to sleep; or if looks different after having intercourse and putting them back on for the rest of the day? My sick mind will not rest until I find some sort of answer to this demented question.... And, yes, after asking him today what he is going to do about his chronic lying, porn addiction etc, I have decided to file for a legal separation (and just started IC a week ago).... thanks in advance for not being mean when I already know I am ridiculous....


There are FAR more effective ways of determining if your
spouse is cheating on you than checking his/her drawers.

Do some more reading and don't let your mind wander too 
far off the beaten path.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

In my former life as a chaplain in a hospital, drug and alcohol rehab, etc, I have had quite an education. I dealt with chronic masturbaters, etc. Had many talks with M.D.s over the years. Men can have "wet dreams", where they ejaculate in their sleep as well. there are too many randoms things to say it will always be the same. Typically it is men checking their wife's underwear for seman. One would expect to find it on a man's. I would find if you really wanted to know, you could have his underpants sent to have it DNA tested. IF he was having sex with another man or woman their DNA would more than likely be found. They would want to rule out that it was your DNA.

Honestly, I had seman from the OM. My wife used tissues and thought she threw them away and I found them. I did not have them tested. I held unto them until June of this year and burned them in front of her. That was just some the evidence I had. If I had to I was going to use it to prove to the OM's wife that it was him.

So yea we do crazy things, but in your case unless you suspect a man or a woman, I think you are looking up the wrong tree.


----------

